# Max number of filters in MiniDSP



## Pio2001 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
I am in the process of room equalization using REW, a Umik-1, and a MiniDSP 2x4. I don't have the MiniDSP yet, but I've already got the software Advanced 2x4, and I'm trying some filters exporting the impulse response into Foobar2000's convolver.

REW says that the MiniDSP 96 is limited to 5 filters, but it allows 6 for the "MiniDSP". However, when I try to import the 6 filters into the Advanced 2x4 software, only the 5 first are taken into account.
It seems to be a mistake in REW documentation. MiniDSP is clear : only 5 filters are allowed.

BUT I see on the diagram that a second stage of PEQ is available for each output. Does it mean that I can send 5 filters to the input, then 5 other ones in the output, and get a total of 10 filters for my equalization ? 

If I had the MiniDSP here I'd just try, but I'm trying to setup the filters properly before the device arrives.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

There are a couple of different plugins that can be used with a 2x4. One of them will allow 5 filters per section, the other will allow 6.

In both cases, what you suggest is correct, however, remember that a filter in the section before the Matrix will apply to all outputs on the output side of the Matrix coming from that input. For a straight room eq configuration, what you have suggested is correct.


----------



## Pio2001 (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool ! Thanks for the fast answer.


----------

